# Available USB Wi-Fi products?



## meta (May 9, 2009)

Could you show me which USB Wi-Fi product is supported by FreeBSD?

I read /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC and know which chip is supported.
But I cannot find out which USB Wi-Fi product uses them.

I failed to use this product with NDIS.
http://www.planex.net/product/wireless/gw-usmicron.htm

I'm finding wlan products that is available with native driver
or is reported properly work with NDIS.


----------



## richardpl (May 10, 2009)

Ndisulator got USB support recently on 8.0 CURRENT, on older version it is not supported.

For list of supported usb wifi product read ural(4), rum(4), uath(4), upgt(4) and zyd(4) manual pages. Note that you may not have all that drivers available on your system depending on current version you are using.


----------



## meta (May 18, 2009)

*[Solved]*

Thank you for your reply.

I bought Planex GW-US54mini2 and it's properly working with 7.2-RELEASE.


----------

